# CCI Mini-Mags fro a decent price



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

40gr RN Mini-Mags for $7.99 / 100 - Limit 5

Good price on pretty much the best 22LR available.

https://www.slickguns.com/product/cci-mini-mag-40-grain-round-nose-799-1

fro? you know.. for!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks. You can never have too much .22 ammo.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Last time I bought Mini-mags they were $1.99. I bought a bunch.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stick said:


> Last time I bought Mini-mags they were $1.99. I bought a bunch.


 Are they black powder? Must have been a long time ago.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gander Mtn. had the same on line price last week for CCI Mini Mag hollow points.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Are they black powder? Must have been a long time ago.


It was about '94-'95, thereabouts. Made it through The Great Primer Famine of 1994 by buying a pickup full of primers and powder (which I'm still pecking away at today). When these .22s were discovered on sale at Kmart in Missoula I bought all I could afford which, as it turned out, was quite a little bit. Still have a thousand rounds or so of it. We save it for a 1974 Colt New Frontier Buntline in the family that just loves it.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

That is about the usual price here at Sportsman's Warehouse. IF available though. they get the stock order every Thursday, so I try and go down there on my lunch break.


----------

